# Orchestra Article



## Treeman47 (13 d ago)

Hi, I'm a high school student looking to publish an article on the finances of orchestras (budgets over $300,000) over time, and how they can improve their financial situation. Currently, a lot of orchestras are having financial issues and I wanted to look into that and see what they can do to fix it. I'd appreciate if anyone had ideas on where I could publish it (article is 8-ish pages long, contains information from 2006-current day, and recommendations to fix issues in the current orchestra financial system). Just trying to get this paper out there, any advice/places to go would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Treeman47 said:


> I'd appreciate if anyone had ideas on where I could publish it (article is 8-ish pages long, contains information from 2006-current day, and recommendations to fix issues in the current orchestra financial system). Just trying to get this paper out there, any advice/places to go would be greatly appreciated!


Try Anerican Symphony Orchestra League


----------

